# Info for Bicycle Riders>>Handlebar Palsy or Ulnar Neuropathy



## Thorne (Apr 10, 2014)

I just got diagnosed with this today. It sucks and I am not supposed to be doing much typing so I have taken photos of the papers the Doctor gave me instead. These explain what it is, how it is caused and treated, and some exercises you can do as well. 

Sorry for the quality, I can't get my scanner to work now for some reason


----------



## crow jane (Apr 10, 2014)

how long have you been a cyclist/regularly cycling?


----------



## nvasv (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow I'm sorry to hear this :/ 
This is really informative, thank you.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 10, 2014)

Quite awhile, several years in fact , WHY?


----------



## briancray (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot Thorne. Definitely be doing these exercises when I leave at the end of the month.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't view the images for some reason. I hope the situation corrects. If you use an iDevice, there's an app called Dragon. It will type pretty much whatever you speak. 

The greatest invention in cycling has to be male and female seats (now you know which to sniff).


----------



## crow jane (Apr 10, 2014)

Thorne said:


> Quite awhile, several years in fact , WHY?



because that would be a crucial factor in the obtainment statistics for Ulnar Neuropathy, I assume?

get well soon dude


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 10, 2014)

crow jane said:


> because that would be a crucial factor in the obtainment statistics for Ulnar Neuropathy, I assume?
> 
> get well soon dude



Hahaa. A statician?

A statician is someone who says that if your feet are in a freezer and your head is in a furnace that you are comfortable.


----------



## briancray (Apr 10, 2014)

crow jane said:


> because that would be a crucial factor in the obtainment statistics for Ulnar Neuropathy, I assume?
> 
> get well soon dude



I would say any touring longer than a week you may have to worry about this. Riding long distances with the vibrations and improper insulation from either gloves, padding or changing your hand setup results in numbness. I did one tour over the course of two months and only noticed it touring because some days you're riding 8+ hours covering a vast amount of different terrain.


----------

